# Haunting is becoming ALOT more popular!



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I don't know if you've all noticed, but recently haunting has become very much more popular than past years.
It used to be that no one would even think of doing a home haunt themselves!
"Leave that to the professionals!"

Now I see more and more people each year (especially last year) setting up their yeards more than they do at Christmas!
I honestly think that soon Halloween yard displays will be as popular (if not MORE popular) as Christmas displays.
Lots of people just don't do it, but almost EVERYONE (who celebrates it, of course) sets up their house for Christmas.

I know obviously lots of people set-up for Halloween, but I'm sure you've all noticed it getting more and more popular in the past few years.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I agree with you. And the stores are carring more items, and putting them out earlier. Nice to see this trend. Hope it keeps up.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

YES and I'm noticing much better quality items in stores.
You used to only find rinky dink stuff in Walmart or whatever,
but I was there yesterday and they had some nice looking things!
Four aisles of it!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, DUH! 'Cause Haunting's FRICKIN'KICKASS! And everyone KNOWS IT! YESSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Don't remember where I heard it but my understanding is that Halloween is the second most celebrated holiday behind Christmas!! Gotta LOVE IT!!!:jol: :jol:


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

And to think back - my obsession with Halloween began in 1971 on the outskirts of Cleveland Ohio (Olmstead Falls) when a guy hooked a speaker and mic to a Frankenstein monster and talked to all the Trick or Treaters... I was mesmerized and 6 at the time. And not to sound too silly - my favorite grade school project was turning newspaper stuffed grocery bags into pumpkins.

I was in Michael's the other day and there was a couple in their 60's looking over what halloween stuff to buy for their front yard. We joked around a little bit - they were obviously enjoying themselves.

We decorate with lights for Christmas - but the attitude is different. Not that it is not fun - but it is more of a chore. Of course - it's colder on the ladder too in early December.

My thoughts of the fall are of the break in the hot weather, bonfires, getting dark earlier, and it's generally a more relaxed time of year. I think that all contributes to people enjoying themselves with Halloween.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Yup. People used to think I was weird, but now I'm almost the dreaded mainstream...but those store bought props, when unmodified, will be everywhere and my home grown ones will keep me on top of the walmart haunters...I hope....but it is good to see the season growing


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Well, DUH! 'Cause Haunting's FRICKIN'KICKASS! And everyone KNOWS IT! YESSSSSSSSSSS!


YEAHH! WOOOOO!

I agree though, haunting is growing although its mostly people that just spend a few hundred bucks at walmart. One of my next door neighbors spent 5,000 last year....AMAZING haunt, but annoyed me because it was better and all they did was buy it...nothing was hand made


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I've noticed that ac moore and Oriental Trading used to have just the cutesy Halloween stuff out. This year they got into the Wall Scenes, reapers and gothic stuff. I guess they have been doing their homework when it comes to how much money they could make if they accomodated to the yardhaunters or people who are looking for that darker look in their house.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i agree with you all-this past year 3 halloween stores open up around here plus i know of 6 haunts not including mine , in this area. this has happened in the last 4years


----------

